# Camp Containment



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

What does everyone use to keep their horses contained, especially overnight? Panels, electric fence, high ties of some variety?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

yes....

all of the above, just have to find what works for you. all have advantages and disadvantages.
Panels are heavy
Electric corrals are good till someone else's nutcase horse runs through it.
Trailer attached ties shake the trailer all night when you sleep
Tied up animals can seriously injure themselves. I wont leave one unattended, but thats me, many people do.
I use the electric corrals and try to position the trailer and trees to provide a bit of physical barrier.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

C'mon Joe, no personal preference? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> I use the electric corrals and try to position the trailer and trees to provide a bit of physical barrier.



We do the same. I know _our_ horses respect the electric, but that is not the case for everyone else at the ride, so we try to get in a place we can use natural barriers to encourage loose horses to stay away. 

I know some people swear by Hi-ties, but I have seen wrecks with those as well. But for a horse that doesn't respect electric or panels, it can be the only choice.


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

I plan to try and get a friend to weld me some aluminum travel panels. I'm fortunate that my horse does respect a fenceline and he prefers to be free than tied. I also worry about other horses though.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Horsesaplenty said:


> I plan to try and get a friend to weld me some aluminum travel panels. I'm fortunate that my horse does respect a fenceline and he prefers to be free than tied. I also worry about other horses though.


Those sound really nice! Any idea how much they're going to run you? I've heard of PVC pipe corrals, since they're lightweight. It seems like just about every system I know of has just as big negatives as positives. 

Panels are great, but unwieldy and potentially heavy. They're a no-go for me simply on a space taken basis with my truck and trailer set-up. Electric can be run through, ignored, or not work (shorts, battery). My guy will respect it if and only if hot and doesn't hesitate to check see if a wire is or not. Ties on a gadget or to the trailer run the risk of being broken or getting tangled, which could be a disaster in and of itself, even without other stray horses, dogs or boogey-men causing issues. 

Guh! My guy will be in a stall this time (if one is open) or just tied to the trailer if not. Someone needs to make a brilliant solution and lots of money off of this!


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

*collars for high lines or trailer tying*



Sharpie said:


> Guh! My guy will be in a stall this time (if one is open) or just tied to the trailer if not. Someone needs to make a brilliant solution and lots of money off of this!


If you do end up tying to the trailer (or using a high line or high tie), I have had great success using a collar instead of a halter for tying horses overnight. They have more freedom of movement on a shorter rope with a collar, since it can spin around their neck and the buckle can be at their poll, letting them reach the ground on a relatively short rope. Much less chance of getting a leg over the rope. I have been camping with high lines and tying with collars for many years and have never had any problems the way I do it (though I've witnessed wrecks from people tying too long!). I tie it so the buckle is about 18" from the ground on an inexperienced horse. They can still graze and lie down (on a high line at least, since the line has some give). I also tie the rope to a cheap carabiner clip, which is clipped to the high line. That is the fuse that is designed to break if there's a wreck. They supposedly only have 150 lb break strength. My horses have never broken one, but my friend used one (with a horse tied way too long) and the horse got hung up and the carabiner clip broke, freeing the horse.


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

Sharpie said:


> Those sound really nice! Any idea how much they're going to run you? I've heard of PVC pipe corrals, since they're lightweight. It seems like just about every system I know of has just as big negatives as positives.
> 
> Panels are great, but unwieldy and potentially heavy. They're a no-go for me simply on a space taken basis with my truck and trailer set-up. Electric can be run through, ignored, or not work (shorts, battery). My guy will respect it if and only if hot and doesn't hesitate to check see if a wire is or not. Ties on a gadget or to the trailer run the risk of being broken or getting tangled, which could be a disaster in and of itself, even without other stray horses, dogs or boogey-men causing issues.
> 
> Guh! My guy will be in a stall this time (if one is open) or just tied to the trailer if not. Someone needs to make a brilliant solution and lots of money off of this!


Not sure...mainly just have to buy the aluminum pipes...we're looking into it.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

horses will graze under the panel, then lift their head up and flip it over. Ive seen hundreds and hundreds of peopel at a time use the basic hot cord with step in posts and a portable solar or battery charger. Learn how it works, and get a tester. System is cheap, easy and effective.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

I use 4X6 panels, quite light but not aluminium. I have rods to fix them deeper, but sometimes the ground is too hard to pound them in. I'm tiny and I can set the corral by myself. I can imagine a horse getting under and lifting it, but no problem so far. The hi-tie: I've seen accidents, horses getting a leg over and wounded. I prefer that my horse can move.

Electric fencing is interesting, light, easy to set up. But even if your horse respects it, I've seen too many loose horses in ride camps running through them.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> horses will graze under the panel, then lift their head up and flip it over. Ive seen hundreds and hundreds of peopel at a time use the basic hot cord with step in posts and a portable solar or battery charger. Learn how it works, and get a tester. System is cheap, easy and effective.


That is what we do. Mark out the area with the temporary posts and string the rope wire. We've used the battery charger most of the time. The only problem we've had is if the ground is too dry. Normally, I just use a long screwdriver for the grounding rod, easier to get back out than putting in an actual grounding rod. 

We've only had the fence taken down twice that I can remember. Once was when a bear walked past close by and the horses took off thru the fence. The other was when there was a severe storm during the night. One of the horses must have got caught up in the fence. They stayed in the fenced area even though the fence was down. The next day while we took the fence down, they decided to wander off. 

The only time we've used corals is when they were already set up where we went camping.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

on your dry days dig out a bit of dirt where you put your screw driver in, fill that hole with water then push in your ground. 
If it is even drier than that and no matter what you do the horses hooves wont ground so doenst matter how good the ground is,
In that case run double strands of hot wire 2 inches apart. NOT touching eachother. One strand hot, the other attached to the ground terminal. Horse will get zapped when hitting both strands.


----------



## ArabLoverCDL (Aug 25, 2013)

*Ride N Tie*

I like my hi tie that I mounted to my trailer. It's called a Ride-N-Tie and I ordered it from HorsesDacor.com My horse is well behaved and stands tied quietly. I've not felt him pull on my trailer any time we've camped. When I've been at an actual campground, I usually use a high line between trees. He can move around a little more and even roll if he wants to. I have seen a horse or two get caught in these, but I've never had a problem with any of mine.


----------

